# Win 7 - " Games/Spiele Ordner im Startmenu



## Kritze (18. September 2010)

Sers...

ich habe ein kleines ärgernis, nichts weltverheerendes aber es juckt mich...

Mein Win ist gerade mal nen Monat installiert und vorgestern hab ich bemerkt, dass ich im "Alle Programme" Bereich vom Startmenu nochmal ein "Games" Ordner hab.
Der war vorhier nie da! Wie schon erwähnt ... nichts weltverheerendes allerdings juckt mich das so sehr, dass ich mit dem Gedanken spiele Windoof neu zu installieren o,O

Normal "Verstecken" half auch nichts.

Hier mal nen Bild:
http://img830.images...gamesordner.jpg

Das letzte Programm was ich installiert hatte war die Photoshop Demo von CS5, promp mal deinstalliert aber ist immernoch da... jemand zufällig eine Ahnung, wie man solch ungewünschte Ordner wieder unsichtbar machen kann? Auch für die Zukunft sollte mal was anderes auftauchen.

Edit:
Auch mal zu erwähnen: Es zeigt den kompletten Inhalt an als wenn ich normal in den Spiele Explorer reinklicke.
Muss irgendwie der System Ordner sein der auf skurile art und weise nun sichtbar ist...


----------



## muehe (18. September 2010)

was is denn in dem Ordner ? ansonsten einfach Rechtsklick drauf und Löschen


----------



## Kritze (18. September 2010)

Hab ihn gelöscht, wurde auch bestätigt und landet im papierkorb

Am besagten Ort befindet der sich widerum immernoch...

Was das für ein Ordner ist? Es ist der Spiele Explorer... zumindest ist jeder Eintrag darin vorhanden.


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. September 2010)

Haha den Ordner habe ich auch.

Dort sind nur Verküfpungen von Spielen drin die Windows 7 erkennt.

Diese werden dann auch rechts bei "Spielen" (was du ja auch auf dem Bild makiert hast) aufgelistet.


So sieht es bei mir aus: http://www.img-teufe...a9a3e48fjpg.jpg


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2010)

Den Ordner könnte "Steam" angelegt haben.


----------



## Kritze (19. September 2010)

Ne Steam hat den nicht angelegt, die ganzen verknüpfungen der Spiele sind ja im entsprechendem Steam Ordner im Startmenu selbst..

Naja keine Ahnung was da wieder schief gelaufen ist, hab Windows einfach wieder neu installiert bis zum nächsten ärgernis... das positive dabei, jetzt flitzt das system wieder xD

Der "Games" Ordner heißt auch jetzt "Spiele" im Startmenu unter Alle Programme ... also eingedeutscht, wasn skuriler mist aber auch ^^


----------



## b1sh0p (19. September 2010)

Mann Mann Mann....

Taskleiste -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Startmenü -> Anpassen -> bis zu "Spiele" scrollen -> niemals anzeigen -> fertig...


----------

